# May '07 Photo Challenge - "Wildlife"



## TwistMyArm

Hi folks, 

The new challenge them for May '07 is going to be "Wildlife". 

For all those who wish to participate in this challenge please take a moment to read through the following: 

- The deadline for submissions is May 31
- The image can be no larger then 150KB*
- Include your forum username when submitting
- The submitted photo must be in the form of a .jpg
- Please keep your photo anonymous (no distinguishing watermarks, and no photos that have been posted previously on the forum)
- Submit no more than one photo
- If you wish you may include a title when submitting your photo (please use no special characters)
- The form must also be included when submitting the photo
- The forum Admins and Moderators reserve the right to exclude or remove any photo solely at their discretion
- The forum Admins and Moderators reserve the right to decide the winner of the photo challenge

.........Copy and Paste this into your submission email...........................*
ThePhotoForum.com Username:
*Photo Title (optional):
Is the photo 150KB or less? Y/N
Is the photo a jpeg? Y/N
Has this photo been posted before? Y/N
Please submit only one photo per challenge.
Please enter your email subject as "May '07 Challenge Submission"*
*Please ensure that the attached photo is named the title you wish it to have otherwise the title will not be used.
.......................................................................................................

Please email your photo to photochallenge@thephotoforum.com and remember to enter the subject as indicated.

All photos must include the form when submitted. Just copy and paste it into your email. This will ensure that no mistakes are made when photos are submitted and therefore, hopefully, no photos are excluded. If the form is not included in the submission email the photo will not be included in the challenge gallery and voting process. 

There is more important information regarding rules and procedures located in the FAQ section. We highly recommend that you take the time to read these FAQs. 
Good luck to everyone and have fun with this challenge!

*150KB will be taken as the size on disk and not the actual file size. Also some email programs consider 1KB=1000Bytes as oppposed to 1KB=1024Bytes. When these programs calculate attachment size they will often read larger then they actually are. To be safe we recommend a target size of about 140KB so that once sent it does not go over 150KB.


----------



## lostprophet

wildlife you say? that gives me an idea!! oh wait, I've posted all my wildlife shots already


----------



## Efergoh

lostprophet said:


> wildlife you say? that gives me an idea!! oh wait, I've posted all my wildlife shots already



Just use your avatar.


----------



## silver163

wildlife, so this may be anything outside, both animals and flowers? wild flowers, no?


----------



## Puscas

with all the great wildlife-photogs on TPF, mortals like I don't stand a chance. So I came up with a plan: I just submitted my picture and now I'm asking the mods not to allow any more entries. 

I will gladly accept any prize...






​





pascal


----------



## TwistMyArm

Puscas said:


> with all the great wildlife-photogs on TPF, mortals like I don't stand a chance. So I came up with a plan: I just submitted my picture and now I'm asking the mods not to allow any more entries.
> 
> I will gladly accept any prize...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pascal



I received the submission, but not the paypal "donation".


----------



## gmarquez

Puscas said:


> with all the great wildlife-photogs on TPF, mortals like I don't stand a chance



I hear you bruddah!  Too many good wildlife photogs here, I'm screwed on this one.


----------



## RKW3

I think I have a good idea. Expect me to submit one later.


----------



## jlove

not exactly something i'm into, but ill try!


----------



## JayJay65

Hehehe, my first contest entry, and its maybe my best picture.. Non-edited too..


----------



## doenoe

oohh this is going to be a tough one


----------



## Funky

i know what im doing! time to set out for a few weeks into the bush. see you on may 30th...oo look a humming bird never mind!


----------



## machangezi

Last month I spent many hours trying to get a good wildlife photo. When I returned back to TPF the theme was already changed. Anyway, I don't have to go out looking for wildlife piccies this month.


----------



## Stunts

i think ill enter this one


----------



## Puscas

euh...guys, remember my plan?







pascal


----------



## Lensmeister

Hey I know I don't stand a chance compaired the top notch regular Wildlife photogs :hail:  ... but hey I like being humbled 

Always worth a punt ..... and they say ... you have to be in it to win it ....


----------



## neogfx

I may well have a crack at this if I get chance to photo anything new. All my good shots have already been posted here! D'oh! Must remember to keep some in reserve lol.


----------



## RKW3

I submitted a photo. Not my best, but it has an interesting subject. 

Good luck everyone.


----------



## benjyman345

Just wondering... is the idea to submit a photo taken within the month (I.e. May)


----------



## Pennywise

Took my pic 2 days ago and this is my first contest attempt... yay.


----------



## neogfx

benjyman345 said:


> Just wondering... is the idea to submit a photo taken within the month (I.e. May)


 
I believe you can have taken the photo anytime, years ago if you like, just so long as it hasn't been shown on TPF before.


----------



## taperjeangirl.

This is fun I like this. Thanks


----------



## SunnyShutterBug

This is a fun topic.  I'm a newbie, and a far cry from many of the photographers here, but I still entered for the fun of it


----------



## kelley_french

I just submitted my photo for the contest...good luck every one else! lol


----------



## Sgt_Major

Count me in - I got an idea ... will take me a couple days to get it though.


----------



## Keta

I have a question . . . I'm considering submitting a detail of a photo I've previously posted here.

So like a cropped close-up . . . is that allowed??


----------



## TwistMyArm

Keta said:


> I have a question . . . I'm considering submitting a detail of a photo I've previously posted here.
> 
> So like a cropped close-up . . . is that allowed??



No, but you still have time for something new.


----------



## Puscas

I see, you're still accepting submissions? So a second paypal 'donation' is in order, I presume?





j/k: good to see this one gets us photogs going. It's always good to choose from 100 entries.





pascal


----------



## Lensmeister

he he he 

Entered now ..... 

Know I ain't going to win ... but it's gotta be worth a laugh


----------



## jashhash

I'm just a newbie photographer... hope I stand a chance... Probably not though.


----------



## macropleasure

jashhash said:


> I'm just a newbie photographer... hope I stand a chance... Probably not though.


 

same for me....but i am gonna try...anyway..


----------



## doenoe

woohooo, im in 
Good luck everyone


----------



## TwistMyArm

Puscas said:


> I see, you're still accepting submissions? So a second paypal 'donation' is in order, I presume?



Oh, that's what the first donation was for? You didn't specify what it was for so I just assumed you no longer liked or wanted money. If you do wish to send a second "donation" please ensure that you add the comment "This is to secure my spot in the May Challenge". If that is too obvious you could use the code phrase "purple monkey dishwasher" which will also work. 

:lmao: 

Anyway it is good to see so many people taking part in the May challenge. We have a heck of a lot more than last month and any one of them could win it.

:mrgreen:


----------



## Charlsie

I sent my entry in about two days ago and haven't gotten a confirmation email. Just want to know if y'all got it or whether I should resend it.


----------



## TwistMyArm

Charlsie said:


> I sent my entry in about two days ago and haven't gotten a confirmation email. Just want to know if y'all got it or whether I should resend it.



I don't have one from you. Try sending it again.

Same goes for anyone who hasn't received a reply indicating a submitted photo was received.


----------



## Pennywise

you never got mine?


----------



## Lensmeister

Did you get mine ?

I never got a reply


----------



## TwistMyArm

If you didn't receive a reply than I did not receive the submission.

Pennywise and Lensmeister I don't see submissions from either of you. Try sending them in again.


----------



## Lensmeister

Sent again


----------



## burtharrris

Just joined my first monthly challenge.  I just happened to take a related photo this morning, so I entered it.


----------



## sabbath999

Ok, there's NO way my entry will will, but it at least makes a statement that I think is worth seeing... I will get it on the way soon.


----------



## Lil Loui

Thought I'd give it a go.... see what happens! My first competition submission.


----------



## neogfx

When will the images be up for this? Can't wait to see them.


----------



## Amper

I sent one...but recieved no reply...I'll try again...sent.


----------



## sabbath999

I ended up sending mine about 5 times over the last 3 days, went each time but no reply.

Hope they arrived


----------

